# My body transformation for 4 months (Testosterone and Methandienone)



## KenJunior (Mar 31, 2014)

Immediately began to take steroids first month bought Danabol (balkan) turned out to be fake, the second month took sustanon 250 (organon) a very sore ass after the injections, the third and fourth month DEPO TEST 250 (Unigen Life Sciences) and Danabol DS (March Pharmaceutical)







My photo:

*before*











*after*
















My daily diet:

10 eggs
Chicken breasts 900g
tuna fish 100g
rice 500g
2 apples 
2 bananas
Almonds 1 package
Avocado 200g
Fish Oil 2 capsules
DEPO TEST 250 300mg per week and Danabol 30mg a day.



In a month will start a new cycle TEST COMP 250 (Sustanon Unigen Life Sciences) and Boldenone ( Equipoise Alpha-Pharma).


P.S. I need to take tamoxifen or proviron ?


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2014)

Not to bust your nuts or anything.  It would seem that you really have no idea what you are doing.  Do you know what pct is?  How many weeks is/was your cycle? Are you taking an AI?


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 31, 2014)

those results you could've achieved with diet alone .. Give us some more details of your cycle


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea man even in your after photos your not ready for steroids. Shoulda done some research first.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 31, 2014)

what was your pct??


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 31, 2014)

k, I'm not as mean as they are...you look better but I have to agree with the fact that you could have achieved that without the gear


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 31, 2014)

Most of us here work out and we grow. It's that simple. That's why we are here. But some are not so lucky. Some have a very hard time changing their body. For whatever reason. Regardless of how you did it OP it payed off and you look good.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 31, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Regardless of how you did it OP it payed off and you look good.



This statement sounds irresponsible to me.
It reads like a blanket statement.
It actually ****in irritates me because:
It is almost like telling 18 y/o's it is okay to cycle.
Someone who isn't ready isn't ready.
Your post reads like it is rewarding and reinforcing irresponsible behavior.

That isn't what we need in the UGBB community.
I'm actually surprised a VETERAN hasn't corrected you yet.

Take into consideration a solid diet could have got a person like the OP similar results.
Not to mention if the diet, Just a diet alone could have given him stellar results blinding what was accomplised.

You look like a average guy OP. Sorry I don't give blue ribbons to third place and everybody isn't a winner.

I would have to ask for you to post up your goals.
English isn't your first language? Or perhaps you do not understand how to cycle properly.
Regardless wait to cycle again.

Ask questions. Many
Use google translator if need be.
If you are under 25, Don't run another cycle.
My two bits anyways.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 1, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Most of us here work out and we grow. It's that simple. That's why we are here. But some are not so lucky. Some have a very hard time changing their body. For whatever reason. Regardless of how you did it OP it payed off and you look good.


i agree he looks a little better. That being said his before pic shows us that he never even lifted a weight before trying aas which is a no no. He went from skinny fat to skinny. And will lose all his gains when he comes off because he had absolutely zero foundation to work with.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome.. began taking aas first month? In a month start new cycle? how much time are we talking between cycles? Read up on aas and PCT before getting to ahead of yourself! Ask questions! Take notes, make good judgment calls.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

Agreed. You are putting the cart before the horse. You're jumping into college before you went to high school and you're not that smart. 
You should have done better research before you did something so seriouse to your body. 
Your gains are poor for a first cycle. Those results are nothing more than anyone working out hard for a few months. You can not jump into a race car and enter a professional race just because you have a driver's licence and that's basically what you've done and you crashed. 
Now before you get too hurt. I'm sure everyone here will be more than willing to help you out and guide you to doing things the proper way. Just ask questions and research. A bunch of good people here but don't expect us to sugar coat things when someone is doing something ass backwards.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 1, 2014)

Why you started using gear with that physique will continue to be a mystery to us all. That 1st pic reminds me of Ibench135x5s avi pic...

You did have a nice transformation bud but you didn't need sterons for that. Plenty attainable naturally and even more.


----------



## KenJunior (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to live in Russia, there u guys cycles of steroids for 8 months...and that's okay )

I'm 25 years old...My experience of training 4 months, immediately began to take steroids DEPO TEST 250 300mg per week and Danabol 30mg a day.

I thought...maybe I don't do a PCT and begin a new cycle ? I already bought Boldebolin (Boldenone - Equipoise) and TEST 250 COMP (Sustanon) and today gave an injection ...dosage: Boldebolin 600 mg per week and TEST COMP 250 500 mg per week.






I was tired of being Skinny-fat and I do not want to waste time on natural training...hardcore :32 (2): :32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2):


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

So now ur starting another cycle right after the one u just finished? NO PCT?  In Russia being on for 8 months is normal? Yikes!!!! I don't even know what to say to u. Good luck I guess.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

KenJunior said:


> I used to live in Russia, there u guys cycles of steroids for 8 months...and that's okay )
> 
> I'm 25 years old...My experience of training 4 months, immediately began to take steroids DEPO TEST 250 300mg per week and Danabol 30mg a day.
> 
> ...



This cannot end well....


----------



## event462 (Apr 1, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> This statement sounds irresponsible to me.
> It reads like a blanket statement.
> It actually ****in irritates me because:
> It is almost like telling 18 y/o's it is okay to cycle.
> ...



If Protein farts is anything like me, I can't help but think the only reason he said that is because he felt bad for the guy. Most of us here have thick skin so we tend to assume everyone else does too. I know it's not any of our jobs to coddle people but sometimes if you don't want to scare them off you have to. Like this guy. Has he even been back since people started posting?


----------



## event462 (Apr 1, 2014)

And just notice he posted again so I guess we didn't scare him off so nevermind!


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 1, 2014)

event462 said:


> If Protein farts is anything like me, I can't help but think the only reason he said that is because he felt bad for the guy. Most of us here have thick skin so we tend to assume everyone else does too. I know it's not any of our jobs to coddle people but sometimes if you don't want to scare them off you have to. Like this guy. Has he even been back since people started posting?



So you feel bad enough to give bad advice or reinforce bad behavior? I'd rather scare off ten people rather than have a guy say good job when he doesn't even have the intent to cycle himself.

You act as if only members are reading this. There could be a kid who is 21 reading this looking the same way that the OP did & still does .... Sitting there on the fence wondering if it is go time.

No it is not go time.
Eat mutha****er!


----------



## event462 (Apr 1, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> So you feel bad enough to give bad advice or reinforce bad behavior? I'd rather scare off ten people rather than have a guy say good job when he doesn't even have the intent to cycle himself.
> 
> You act as if only members are reading this. There could be a kid who is 21 reading this looking the same way that the OP did & still does .... Sitting there on the fence wondering if it is go time.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with everything you say. The reality is we need more men like you who are willing to tell people how it is and I do respect that about you. All I meant was unfortunately you and I both know that people are going to do whatever they want to do and if they don't agree with us they will simply ignore us. I think we can change more minds by using a little honey. By the way, my avatar would destroy yours any day of the week in a street fight! Ain't no lion ever gonna take down a pug! J/K


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2014)

event462 said:


> I actually agree with everything you say. The reality is we need more men like you who are willing to tell people how it is and I do respect that about you. All I meant was unfortunately you and I both know that people are going to do whatever they want to do and if they don't agree with us they will simply ignore us. I think we can change more minds by using a little honey. By the way, my avatar would destroy yours any day of the week in a street fight! Ain't no lion ever gonna take down a pug! J/K



This debate goes on at every single board and it's not as though there is a real answer. Both sides have merit.  I tend to be a little gentler in some cases, it depends on the individual. I will confront the person with the fact of living this life and what they are doing long term. I also often provide a youtube video of Dave tate discussing this sort of thing. You can look it up by searching "Dave tate on human potential".  In it he basically says if you start jewcing too soon you lower the ceiling long term. I agree with him. 

If someone doesn't respond to that sort of factual information and advice then they probably won't respond to the rest of it. They will never achieve their goals because they aren't willing to put in the work. So screw it if they don't want to listen then I won't talk.


----------



## event462 (Apr 1, 2014)

POB, you so smart! If you ever come to Texas let me know so we can have a tickle fight! If that came off sounding kind of gay...good!


----------



## shenky (Apr 1, 2014)

what can i say, it's all been said


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 1, 2014)

event462 said:


> I actually agree with everything you say. The reality is we need more men like you who are willing to tell people how it is and I do respect that about you. All I meant was unfortunately you and I both know that people are going to do whatever they want to do and if they don't agree with us they will simply ignore us. I think we can change more minds by using a little honey. By the way, my avatar would destroy yours any day of the week in a street fight! Ain't no lion ever gonna take down a pug! J/K



I understand your point, I just wanted to make a point that we all should be on the same page when it comes to certain topics, regardless of how one says it.

People are going to do as they please regardless yet we should not be foolish enough to show any kind of encouragement towards something that isn't positive or that could hinder their overall health.

Ugbb has had a lot of growth lately and I welcome it. I hope it continues to grow as a community. Yet growth in the right way. We are all here for the love of fitness right? That embodies overall health and well being.

This guy just wanted to buy a win. Buy the race. Not put any work in. 

As far as the lion vs pug... Buddy u may be right. I'm just trolling the wizards and juniors with that avatar.

"GH15 approved"


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

event462 said:


> I actually agree with everything you say. The reality is we need more men like you who are willing to tell people how it is and I do respect that about you. All I meant was unfortunately you and I both know that people are going to do whatever they want to do and if they don't agree with us they will simply ignore us. I think we can change more minds by using a little honey. By the way, my avatar would destroy yours any day of the week in a street fight! Ain't no lion ever gonna take down a pug! J/K



One of the important point suoerbane is making here is that other than the OP there are other readers here and one could possibly be a 18 or 21 year old considering the same thing. You may not get through to the OP but you also need to be aware of the other reader who is just looking for that little bit of a positive statement from you on a negative situation to give him the go ahead into the temptingly wrong direction. 
When you're wrong you're wrong. Tell it how it is. No good comes from sugar coating it. That is for p..ssies.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 1, 2014)

All I can offer in this thread is to tell you to look up Don Draco.  He is a prime example of doing it right.............You Ken are all fukced up.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 1, 2014)

I was only being positive. I believe that's important and what turned me on to this forum. Like you all said, just because you take some shit does not mean you don't have to bust your ass in the gym. So regardless of what he took or didn't take he still busted his ass. His genetics didn't look all that good to begin with. So where he ended at looks pretty good to me. I know zero about gear. So just assume if I give some one props I'm talking about their gym effort.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 1, 2014)

Buddy, you should really do some research before you run anymore cycles. If you stick to the path that you're on right now you will cause some serious damage to your body. My advice is to stop taking gear and run a proper pct. Then train naturally for a few years and when you have pushed your body to it's natural limit then you should think about running gear. As for those guys in Russia, they're nuts in my opinion. Think of the long term consequences as opposed to the short term results that you are trying to achieve. Good luck Ken


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 2, 2014)

Holy sh*t this kid is screwed lol dude your just going right into another cycle ? Your gunna end up right back to where you started when your all done and prob lose the ability to ever gain muscle again w/o roids which could be costly$$. Please just hop off that stuff and research pct and start reading some stuff about eating and lifting


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Most of us here work out and we grow. It's that simple. That's why we are here. But some are not so lucky. Some have a very hard time changing their body. For whatever reason. Regardless of how you did it OP it payed off and you look good.



Yup this right here... Dramatic difference. It probably coulda taken a year year and a half to pull that off.. Your cycle certainly sped things along.. Now your in it. My opinion using gear=life style.. There is no PCT in my world only cruise


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

My opinion stay positive. He did a cycle got good results.. His options are PCT, and train natural.. Or cruise and cycle again.. Its his choice. Dont beat him up for putting himself out there, and having a successful cycle. Time to help him make his next choice.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

For the record.. I personally also believe you probably jumped the gun here OP. But I also realize your going to do what ypur going to do despite what anyone says.. I personally feel that its more important to atleast help you feel comfortable enough to ask questions. 
 I also hope my statement about it being a lifestyle choice sunk in.... Its not a one hitter quitter thing. Get used to lifting weights and eating, and if your gonna cycle for the love of God know what your gonna do when the cycle ends... In a healthy fashion. Dont mess yourself up and be another piece of ammo for the public to point at saying... "se gear is evil, look what happened to him"


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

GH15 Approved


----------



## don draco (Apr 2, 2014)

KenJunior said:


> I was tired of being Skinny-fat and *I do not want to waste time on natural training*


*

The time you spend training natural is the most valuable phase of this journey.  This is when you experiment with different training & dietary approaches so that you can see what your body responds best to.   Without that knowledge, how do you expect to maximize your progress?  Sure, gear helps -- but I'm of the opinion that it should only be used when you've built a solid foundation to work with.   You don't have the knowledge and you don't have the physical foundation.. I can promise you now that you will eventually regret this.  I've seen many guys rely entirely on gear to make progress, thinking that it's all you need to build a solid physique.  Bullshit.  EVERY single person I know who has used gear from day 1 doesn't have a physique worth looking at.  In fact, the physique they've attained after using ( and often abusing ) AAS is one that could have been attained naturally.

I'm not going to be nice about the progress you've made. I believe that the decision to use gear from day one was stupid, and the quality of your results reflect that.  I am 100% certain that you made less progress on this cycle than what you could have made naturally.  I was like you when I started lifting.  I was skinnyfat & unhappy with my physique. When I started I was 120 lbs at 6'2".  I actually spent a few weeks doing research on various topics such as different dieting approaches, the importance of micronutrients & macronutrients, training methods, pre & post-workout nutrition, etc. before I even stepped foot in the gym.  And what happened?  Within 3 months I had gained around 35 lbs.  This was accomplished without gear.   If I had gone into this blind with some dbol & test, I can guarantee that I wouldn't be close to where I am today. 

My advice to you is to drop the idea of using gear completely.  Go thru PCT, and spend a few years training naturally.  If you don't want to take my advice, so be it.  But keep in mind that you're doing yourself a disservice in the long run.*


----------



## ccpro (Apr 2, 2014)

He's not goin to stop now, he's hooked! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

ccpro said:


> He's not goin to stop now, he's hooked!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



And unfortunetly.... that's most likely a fact.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are horrible results for a cycle...first, last, or anywhere in between


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 2, 2014)

don draco said:


> The time you spend training natural is the most valuable phase of this journey.  This is when you experiment with different training & dietary approaches so that you can see what your body responds best to.   Without that knowledge, how do you expect to maximize your progress?  Sure, gear helps -- but I'm of the opinion that it should only be used when you've built a solid foundation to work with.   You don't have the knowledge and you don't have the physical foundation.. I can promise you now that you will eventually regret this.  I've seen many guys rely entirely on gear to make progress, thinking that it's all you need to build a solid physique.  Bullshit.  *EVERY* single person I know who has used gear from day 1 doesn't have a physique worth looking at.  In fact, the physique they've attained after using ( and often abusing ) AAS is one that could have been attained naturally.
> 
> I'm not going to be nice about the progress you've made. I believe that the decision to use gear from day one was stupid, and the quality of your results reflect that.  I am 100% certain that you made _less_ progress on this cycle than what you could have made naturally.  I was like you when I started lifting.  I was skinnyfat & unhappy with my physique. When I started I was 120 lbs at 6'2".  I actually spent a few weeks doing research on various topics such as different dieting approaches, the importance of micronutrients & macronutrients, training methods, pre & post-workout nutrition, etc. before I even stepped foot in the gym.  And what happened?  Within 3 months I had gained around 35 lbs.  This was accomplished without gear.   If I had gone into this blind with some dbol & test, I can guarantee that I wouldn't be close to where I am today.
> 
> My advice to you is to drop the idea of using gear completely.  Go thru PCT, and spend a few years training naturally.  If you don't want to take my advice, so be it.  But keep in mind that you're doing yourself a disservice in the long run.



This post didn't get it's due and is worth bumping alone lol. Damn good response Double D and if OP has any brains or hopes for an enjoyable future he'd be wise to listen to you.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 3, 2014)

This guy posted the same pics on another forum.apparently he is trying to find one supporter for being ignorant.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> This post didn't get it's due and is worth bumping alone lol. Damn good response Double D and if OP has any brains or hopes for an enjoyable future he'd be wise to listen to you.



Im proud of several of these members stepping up and telling it like it is.  This isn't a Red Bull or a 5 hr energy drink your playing around with.  Like it or not you screw up on this board with some stupid shit like this someone will call you out on it.   

Its for your own good OP and if you don't take the advice maybe one of our lurkers will and have results like Don or just not be a dumb ass.

I met a kid from Russia that migrated to Alaska with what family that wasn't killed , that country according to him is harsh and they don't have the information we have here.  Hell this kid was convinced by all the adult men there not to trust women because they take slime from you know where and smear it on something (like your drink or clothes) to get in your mind and  make you do crazy shit.  I cracked a smile when I heard it and he nearly stepped to me and defended this position.  So I just started saying hell yes Ive had a lot of slime on me in my day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im proud of several of these members stepping up and telling it like it is.  This isn't a Red Bull or a 5 hr energy drink your playing around with.  Like it or not you screw up on this board with some stupid shit like this someone will call you out on it.
> 
> Its for your own good OP and if you don't take the advice maybe one of our lurkers will and have results like Don or just not be a dumb ass.
> 
> I met a kid from Russia that migrated to Alaska with what family that wasn't killed , that country according to him is harsh and they don't have the information we have here.  Hell this kid was convinced by all the adult men there not to trust women because they take slime from you know where and smear it on something (like your drink or clothes) to get in your mind and  make you do crazy shit.  I cracked a smile when I heard it and he nearly stepped to me and defended this position.  So I just started saying hell yes Ive had a lot of slime on me in my day.



That's exactly why I quoted him BGH. OP should go and look at Don's log for info lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2014)

looking jacked lol


----------



## JOMO (Apr 3, 2014)

Everyone covered what you didn't do in regards of training natural and researching AAS prior to using. 4- 8 months cycling and then going back on "immediately" is not cycling my friend. That isn't hardcore what you did just jumping the gun, cause you barley having experience in lifting or size now you just look..normal. 

Hopefully you will smarten up and not act like your


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 3, 2014)

This shit is hilarious. Hardcore!!!!! LOL


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 7, 2014)

You sound abit like myself , wanting quick results but lookin that your piks i really think it wasnt worth wasting money on them u couldve done that if not better naturally,  maybe u find it harder to improve your body shape but its a waste of juice tbh coz u want to take them to increase ur size or ability once u have a good foundation and knowledge , taking them from the start i wouldnt do as u have so much to learn about ur abilitys and wat workouts work for u , also as a starter ur form could be all wrong , ive only been lifting about a year but so fat im natural with the ambition of running a cycle in the mear future but tbh ive spent my time try to build my strength up an i know that withing this year ive learned so much about my body and whhat i can handle and what works well somthin i feel u need to learn first before u start a cycle


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tht being said their is a improvement in your piks just     I would expect to see bigger things if im putting my body on the line with chemicals etc   , i hope people here give u advice and dont just condem your plan , your body your rules bro good luck and get the best u can


----------



## RISE (Apr 10, 2014)

Too many good members wasting their time.  This cat is already balls deep In his own way of thinking.


----------



## bigezy (Apr 12, 2014)

i really think you should get some diet and training advice. i really hate to tell you his but you have no idea what you are doing. but good luck and do your research. there are plenty of resources here and on the www


----------



## regular (Apr 12, 2014)

KenJunior said:


> In a month will start a new cycle TEST COMP 250 (Sustanon Unigen Life Sciences) and Boldenone ( Equipoise Alpha-Pharma).
> 
> P.S. I need to take tamoxifen or proviron ?



Your diet seems on point but I like chicken thighs better than breasts. 

You shouldn't take tamoxifen during your cycle. Proviron, if you want to take it, would be beneficial. You may need some aromasin depending on what dosages you're planning to use.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

If you keep that up, I hope you don't mind being on a  50 + year cycle just to be normal. You need to do nothing but read on this forum before proceeding.


----------

